# Machrihanish 2013



## thecraw (Jun 5, 2013)

Friday 31st of May saw the beginning of the end of the Golf Monthly Machrihanish trip. 

A 1230 tee time at the quirky but delightful links of Dunaverty Golf Club was once again the starting point of the weekendâ€™s golf. A warm welcome and balls out of the hat saw Iain Grey make a mockery of his handicap where 42 stableford points later he rode out of the car park victor sporting a ten gallon hat!







The hardy 15 at Dunaverty.








JJF69 on the first tee at Dunaverty








The Port Monkey in trouble at Dunaverty.








Valentino paddling in the river, 17th Dunaverty!



It was then a short drive round to the village of Machrihanish where once again the service and accommodation on offer were superb unless you got your knickers in a twist over beans! The cottages that we stayed in were absolutely fantastic and perfect for relaxing in after golf. Add in the pub next door and the views over Machrihanish golf course out to Jura and Islay and it really is a perfect setting.

Friday night was too nice to sit in the pub so a few of us took in 9 holes at the Dunes after diner. 







Wishaw Hacker at the Dunes watched by Bigslice.








15th tee from the Dunes on the Dunes course. Stunning.








A view of the links land that even justone must appreciate!



The Saturday morning Texas Scramble saw Team France romp home as winners knocking Team Craw into 2nd place.  Saturday afternoon saw a split in the ranks with a hardy 9 ball heading back out to battle the Dunes course again with the rest making for the pub for a few light refreshments. For Iaing it was a bottle of malt!







Team craw - Fairwaydodger, Neil Rattray, Thecraw & Farneyman.








Fabian trying to hold it together on the 8th. Machrihanish Village in the background. 








Neil faints after Fabian found both the 8th & 9th fairways off the tee!!!


A fantastic Bangladeshi curry after the golf was just champion followed by a few beers or cups of tea for a certain forum member. Friendly banter and putting the world to rights was the topic of conversation before the combination of fresh air and golf took its toll and sent the gaggle of golfers to bed. 







Valentino escaping the bunker on the 2nd.








Play golf or admire the view???








Scott1505 








Valentino hunting for David Bellamy or was it a Titleist Velocity????


Sunday morning saw us once again rise to a beautiful sunny day. After breakfast it was down to Machrihanish Dunes Golf course once again to do battle. Individual Stableford was the order of the day. A hasty re-draw was needed due to certain people partying too hard the night before in Campbeltown. 

I think it was fair to say that the results showed those who were out on the sauce!

Neil Rattray was the winner with 39 stableford points which beat The Port Monkey into second place ahead of Fabians pal Willie Thorn who came home in 3rd place!!!!








Many thanks to all who took part and have contributed to the success of this trip over the last few years. Also thanks to all who donated prizes, especially Valentino who provided me with a wonderful bottle of Highland Park Single Malt!

Monday saw Wishaw Hacker, Scott1505, Bigslice and myself head out onto the wonderful links of Machrihanish. A Â£5 sign on fee must be the best bargain anywhere in Britain. The course was simply awesome as was the weather. If anyone is thinking of playing Machrihanish do it as its in tip top condition just now.








God bless you all thecraw has now officially left the building.


----------



## bluewolf (Jun 5, 2013)

Great write up, great pictures, and its goodbye from me....:thup:


----------



## bladeplayer (Jun 5, 2013)

Class report & photos , well done on a great event , great to see names to faces aswell ..


----------



## bigslice (Jun 5, 2013)

no need for words the pictures do the talking


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 5, 2013)

Is Martin Wearing white leg warmers in that first Photo?

Great report and photo's.

Will be in touch soon Craw, my trip to Islay is just around the corner and will be stopping at Campbeltown airport, so might as well get a game


----------



## Val (Jun 5, 2013)

Great photos, great weekend


----------



## Farneyman (Jun 5, 2013)

Another well organised trip. Thanks again Crawford.


----------



## Dodger (Jun 5, 2013)

A class report from a classy guy.

It's a shame he has been ran out of town.

Keep in touch TC.


----------



## Foxholer (Jun 5, 2013)

Certainly some wonderful links views!

Was Valentino ever on a Fairway?


----------



## Lanark_Golfer (Jun 5, 2013)

Great report with great pictures. Was a brilliant weekend and one I would love to do again. Much thanks to thecraw for arranging it all and being a great host, the round at Machrihanish golf club was fantastic to round the weekend off. He also makes a mean cup of tea


----------



## Iaing (Jun 5, 2013)

Aye, a great weekend.
Many thanks once again Crawford. :thup:


----------



## bigslice (Jun 5, 2013)

Wishaw_Hacker said:



			Great report with great pictures. Was a brilliant weekend and one I would love to do again. Much thanks to thecraw for arranging it all and being a great host, the round at Machrihanish golf club was fantastic to round the weekend off. He also makes a mean cup of tea *or two or three or four or five *

Click to expand...



fixed


----------



## Iaing (Jun 5, 2013)

Guess who's still hanging around the Old Clubhouse. :ears:


----------



## Val (Jun 5, 2013)

Foxholer said:



			Certainly some wonderful links views!

Was Valentino ever on a Fairway?
		
Click to expand...

He was a tad selective as to when he took pictures 

I played 45 holes with the craw over 3 days, I couldn't hit every fairway


----------



## sydney greenstreet (Jun 6, 2013)

Looks a cracking place Craw, and great review, Adios.


----------



## Bomber69 (Jun 6, 2013)

Well done Craw, looks like everyone enjoyed the trip and it was very well arranged.

Pictures look stunning but I just hope The Wishaw Hacker leaves them green trousers at home when he comes to my gaff next week.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jun 23, 2013)

Finally got my photies off my camera. Good looking through this for a reminder of a great weekend!



















Have seen sheep on a few courses but never cows.... Stampeding down the first at Dunaverty here!


----------

